# Pokemon Zodiac



## Swarmy (Nov 21, 2013)

I was surprised to find that even though I completed White I've missed the fact that the game introduced us to a Pokemon Horoscope.

You can check which pokemon is your zodiac sign here: 


I simply cannot believe that mine is none other than Scolipede! I've adored that giant centipede ever since I first saw it in the game and when it became obvious that it's size (unintentionally?) is exactly the same as the biggest land invertebrate discovered until now  (click for a pic), I became even more fond of it to the point that together with Durant it is always in my team 



So which pokemon is your sign? Are you happy with it? Do you think it represents you correctly?


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate that goddamn horoscope.

This is what happens when you try to assign a sign to each month, but you don't want overlap. I was born in April, but my sign is a Taurus. .___.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 21, 2013)

Well personally I believe Horoscopes are such a load of shit.

However for fun, I'm Braviary, the Valiant Pokemon.



> For the sake of its friends, this brave warrior of the sky will not stop battling, even if injured



Check 



> One can carry a car while flying.



I do that on a regular basis.

Yeah. Sounds like me.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 21, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I hate that goddamn horoscope.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to assign a sign to each month, but you don't want overlap. I was born in April, but my sign is a Taurus. .___.



I think you're supposed to take the month only and disregard your sign.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 21, 2013)

I got Sawsbuck. 

Never used one in-game but I had used one on Showdown, and I liked it. Winter Sawsbuck is plain fabulous (it's my favorite season so it works).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 24, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> I got Sawsbuck.
> 
> Never used one in-game but I had used one on Showdown, and I liked it. Winter Sawsbuck is plain fabulous (it's my favorite season so it works).



I'm playing White again right now. Giving Y a break

Brave Nature w/ Serene Grace

Horn Leech, Return, Wild Charge and Jump Kick; typically holding a King's Rock.

Surprisingly effective.

on topic: Simipour.

Which is quite the coinky-dink, because my Chinese Zodiac Animal is the Monkey.

More specifically, the water monkey.



in regards to your Poke-Zodiac, Swarmy:

I suppose letting Skorupi or Drapion have the honor of Scorpio was too obvious, eh?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> in regards to your Poke-Zodiac, Swarmy:
> 
> I suppose letting Skorupi or Drapion have the honor of Scorpio was too obvious, eh?



Yeah it wouldn't have been as awesome as Scolipede, still a part poison though


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 25, 2013)

Sawsbuck! I have one in my Black team and I love him~

I think the months in Pok?mon go by lunar phases, unlike our months(which go by the sun I think). I know in Persian culture it's kind of the same(only that the year starts in March), signs are assigned to the months and not to a certain date, which is the case here as well. 

My input. :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2013)

Leo is represented by.... an eagle ? 

They really didn't think that whole thing through. 

Aquarius pokemon would have been better as a Lotad or something that you know actually carried water around.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2013)

Leo is Braviary 

One of my favorite Unova Pokemons.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 26, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Leo is represented by.... an eagle ?
> 
> They really didn't think that whole thing through.
> 
> Aquarius pokemon would have been better as a Lotad or something that you know actually carried water around.



it's based off Unova pokemon only.

And Simipour does.

As does Panpour. That and it's more human-shaped than a lily-pad duck thing.


----------



## Island (Nov 29, 2013)

It's a shame they only used only Gen V for this because it's weird that Arcanine isn't Leo and Tauros isn't Taurus.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2013)

Island said:


> It's a shame they only used only Gen V for this because it's weird that Arcanine isn't Leo and Tauros isn't Taurus.



Calls for more imagination


----------

